# New 3d stake



## frdstang90 (Mar 3, 2012)

What is the likelyhood that the North Ga circuit could have another stake at the 3d shoots.  It seems like the shoots keep getting stretched out further and further for the K45 class.   It is rough and a real confidence killer for the hunter setup when you are shooting from the same stake when you have 5 or 6 shots that are over 45 yards max.  I know I probably need to quit my whining and get out and shoot but after shoots like today it just really isnt that much fun.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 3, 2012)

At most shoots, especially ASA, hunter is red stake and a 40 yd max. K 45 is just what it says.(white stake)  I don't see a problem unless theres no red stake for super seniors, ladies open and hunter ?


----------



## frdstang90 (Mar 3, 2012)

In the North GA circuit hunter, open trophy and k45 all shoot from the white stake.


----------



## southernslayer (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree there needs to be a hunter stake 35 yards max!!!


----------



## j.reagan (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck with that one...


----------



## gcs (Mar 4, 2012)

Instead of signing up in the hunter class, sign up in the novice class. Don't the novice shoot from the blue stake which is closer to the target most of the time?


----------



## tomski007 (Mar 4, 2012)

In the NG circuit seniors also shoot the white stake. The yardage on the stakes is approximate not measured. Is 50 approximately 45?


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 4, 2012)

*new 3d stake*

In N. Ga. all above Hunter shoot the white stake, pro novice and down have different stakes, now with that said how do you get better at this 3D game.   You shoot from the big boys stake and learn to judge yardage, shoot the equipement better and watch the scores go up.   That is the problem with me, I judge yardage fairley well, just came to the conclusion I JUST CAN'T SHOOT worth a @@$$##.    But I don't care where they put the target or stake as long as everyone in the class shoots the same stake so be it. As far as max yardage, would be nice to know that they set some at the pro 50 yard max but with N GA we have come to except it.....I enjoy shooting and work hard at getting better so if I have to judge at 50 rather than 40 max OK with me...... just my 2 cents..


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Come down to the west side we shoot a red stake. But shoot what u have to to get better.


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know about a new stake but I would like a class that is Fourty yards max one fixed pin no speed limit then u find out who ur shooters are


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree with Dingo when he says the only way to get better is to shoot from the boondocks. I also like to shoot with Open guys as well as fixed pin guys even though I shoot Hunter class in ASA with a 40 yard max. N Ga circuit is tough on ASA guys in a fixed pin class in my opinion. The single sliders have a huge advantage with a sight tape that goes from 0 to 90 or whatever. I don't mind a target being 2-3 yards over max but more than that its tough. Yardage judging is usually my strong point. Its the shot execution where I falter at times. That being said, I love to shoot and most likely will shoot anywhere at some time or another.


----------



## wolfiedawg (Mar 4, 2012)

*keeping it real!!!*

I found out I need to shoot more or shoot for fun.I set the course and didn't range first target until after I shot - had 3 at 48 the rest on the money or shorter.Shot 169/1-12.Found out who had been practicing and who hadn't!!! By the score's turned in.But had a GREAT DAY of fellowship,it is good to see everybody and to be in the LORD'S presence.HE is GOOD!!!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 4, 2012)

I guess no body can do anything right anymore... OR to make ANYBODY happy...


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 4, 2012)

Buckin07 said:


> I don't know about a new stake but I would like a class that is Fourty yards max one fixed pin no speed limit then u find out who ur shooters are


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 4, 2012)

no super senior class in nga; ergo, no oldsters shoot the red stake.  we get a break at the state championship, and do shoot asa rules, and we get to have fun from the red stake.  so every week we're rainbowing them in there from the big boys white stake.  i know where you're coming from though with the longer shots.  the really good guys will shoot well, regardless of the distance.  the soso shooters, that don't practice much, get slaughtered.  so i have to practice more, lol!!


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 5, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> I guess no body can do anything right anymore... OR to make ANYBODY happy...



Always do ur best and never mean to do wrong. Those who are upset deal with them with respect and understand there side. BUT even then you are not going to please everyone.


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, this is one of my pet peeves - shoot sponsers setting stakes beyond the stated "max".  With rangefinders today, there is no need for it (regardless of whether the rules still say "estimated" or not), and especially with the terrain in the N GA circuit, there are plenty of variables to add challenge without resorting to the "stretch" method.  Nothing ruins your day like shooting well, except getting 5's or misses for the 3 targets that were 3+ yards over your supposed max, and getting beaten by someone who shot mediocre, but had the "local knowledge" that "45 max" actually means ~ 50.  If you want to make it 50 max, fine.  If you want to say "no stipulated maximum" that's fine, too.  At least that way everyone knows not to assume that "max" means "max".  Yes, we all have to shoot the same targets, but when some know that "they like to stretch 'em here" and others do not, it is still not an even playing field.  I've shot a few N GA circuit events over the last couple of years, mostly Banks County, and have not noticed too many over-max shots (of course I tend to blame myself , and assume I dropped the bow arm when I come up short) but will surely be wary of the possibility.... now I'll probably add 3 and end up with high 8s and 5s ;-)


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 5, 2012)

Buckin07 said:


> I don't know about a new stake but I would like a class that is Fourty yards max one fixed pin no speed limit then u find out who ur shooters are





p&y finally said:


>



I am confused about that post, too... 40 yds, one pin, no speed limit... wouldn't that just give huge advantage to bigger, stronger guys with long draw lengths who could max out the IBO ratings on speed bows ? And I guess those that excel at "holding over" or "holding under"?

If the best I can squeeze out of my rig at 27.5" draw and 65# max (the most I can do to save my shoulder from pain) is about 310 fps, and some 6'4" guy has an 80# super speed bow at 33" draw length shooting 375+, that's not exactly an equal test of distance estimation and shooting ability, is it ?


----------



## BigJR (Mar 5, 2012)

Dingo26 said:


> In N. Ga. all above Hunter shoot the white stake, pro novice and down have different stakes, now with that said how do you get better at this 3D game.   You shoot from the big boys stake and learn to judge yardage, shoot the equipement better and watch the scores go up.   That is the problem with me, I judge yardage fairley well, just came to the conclusion I JUST CAN'T SHOOT worth a @@$$##.    But I don't care where they put the target or stake as long as everyone in the class shoots the same stake so be it. As far as max yardage, would be nice to know that they set some at the pro 50 yard max but with N GA we have come to except it.....I enjoy shooting and work hard at getting better so if I have to judge at 50 rather than 40 max OK with me...... just my 2 cents..



"Pro Novice" where is that class at!!!! why not just call it "Triple A Pro Novice" it even sounds like a cool class!!!


----------



## tomski007 (Mar 5, 2012)

NG circuit has a speed limit of 280, and occasionally one of the clubs will check it.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 5, 2012)

tomski007 said:


> In the NG circuit seniors also shoot the white stake. The yardage on the stakes is approximate not measured. Is 50 approximately 45?



Can be. I've shot from 50 yards and above at the national level shoots for the 45 yard classes. If it looks like it is at 50 yards it probably is......


----------



## tomski007 (Mar 5, 2012)

All this talk about "steaks" has made me hungry. Think I'll go check the freezer.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2012)

tomski007 said:


> All this talk about "steaks" has made me hungry. Think I'll go check the freezer.



Shooting trad now and that makes this the funniest thread I've seen in awhile. All this talk about being unhappy w 3 yds out max range


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't worry about missing at the longer shots. Some of those 60 yard shooting 3-D wizards miss deer at 20 yards.


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 5, 2012)

Just get rid of the wheels and you don't have to worry about all that. Its the best thing I ever did. With that said I will say that with my longbow I play around and practice at 40 and 50yds and it makes the close shots so much easier, good luck.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 5, 2012)

If you are uncomfortable with the longer range targets just shoot from wherever you are comfortable.  No need to turn in a score card, unless you just have to have a plastic trophy!


----------



## t8ter (Mar 5, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> What is the likelyhood that the North Ga circuit could have another stake at the 3d shoots.  It seems like the shoots keep getting stretched out further and further for the K45 class.   It is rough and a real confidence killer for the hunter setup when you are shooting from the same stake when you have 5 or 6 shots that are over 45 yards max.  I know I probably need to quit my whining and get out and shoot but after shoots like today it just really isnt that much fun.



I agree with you.It wouldn't hurt to have a 40 yard max stake.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 5, 2012)

A small vent here on the subject of archery shoots and archers.... All in love brothers and sisters. 

If you go to a new shoot location ask questions. Don't go to 323 and complain because you didn't know 14s were legal. Just one very recent example but ask questions about rules, classes, stakes, etc BEFORE you shoot. 

If you are going to your same old local shoot that you've shot go help them set the course one week and make suggestions while you are sweating with the guys. Honestly I am pretty thick skinned and you really can't offend me.... crap I hang with Blake... if he hasn't offended me I can't be offended.... but if two or three of us worked our butts off so that you can have a shoot.... don't always complain especially right in the middle of someone working a shoot or helping a "customer" etc... there is a time and a place. 

Alright done with my rant. Back to the opening thread...

I get where you are coming from.... it appears some clubs want to put the longest stake (black, white, etc) at max every shot. That's fine, everybody has to shoot it but some in and out makes a much more fun shoot. 

At Bennett Farms we try to emulate (Runny, that means copy) what we will see at the next ASA shoot. It is our goal to get better for national events. ASA is mostly some long, some short and a bunch in the middle. You will generally have a 50 or two per day from the 50 yards classes. One or two near 45, one or two less than 30 and a ton in the 35 to 41,42 range. Thats what we try to do. 

Alot of clubs are going to an Open Advanced or money class which I think gives the upper level shooters something to try for. If you have Semi, Open A and Pro classes and 2 people in each class.... well combine them and get 6 in one class and you have some bragging rights. 

Senior is similar we have about 5 to 10 seniors every shoot but they are senior, super senior and a master senior. So we combine them and have them shoot from the white stake with a max of 45.... but, don't tell anyone we have not had a shot over 42 the last two shoots because we don't want the super senior guys to be at a disadvantage. This past shoot we had a 41 yard shot and everything else was legal at 40 from the 45 yard stake. 

Same with Novice... we'll take care of the sand bagger who is shooting wayyy up. We'll move him up the corporate ladder, but we don't want to hurt the honest novice shooter who just bought a bow or even the women's bowhunter who has been shooting for a couple weeks. We had a 29, a 28 and everything else was 25 or in this past weekend and we do it known distance to help those folks with the learning curve. 

That's our stance on setting a course, not trying to change some one else's mind but if you come to our shoot you will know how and why we set a course the way we do.... but please no more classes.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> A small vent here on the subject of archery shoots and archers.... All in love brothers and sisters.
> 
> If you go to a new shoot location ask questions. Don't go to 323 and complain because you didn't know 14s were legal. Just one very recent example but ask questions about rules, classes, stakes, etc BEFORE you shoot.
> 
> ...



WOW that was deep and I'm still looking for the like button. I with you bud. We as clubs do a lot to try to have a great place to shoot. We are no perfect and we all need the shooters to tell us what they want to see, We at RAC would love for anyone to come help and tell us what they like.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I can say that I agree with what Brian is saying. I've only been shooting 3D since last year. And in that time I've met a ton of great people and made some good friends. I've been to a bunch of shoots and can honestly say none of them were bad. Now that being said, I've shot bad at what I felt should of been easy courses and I've shot good on what I felt were challenging courses. So if anyone else is like that, then maybe a good course is subjective according to your performance. But whether I shot good or bad I had a great time and enjoyed doing what I like - shooting my bows. 

To all those that put on these shoots - I appreciate what you all do. 

And I don't know that any more classes are necessary. There's plenty to choose from that fit a wide variety.


----------



## frdstang90 (Mar 5, 2012)

When I started this thread the last thing I meant to do was to degrade the guys and gals that put on these shoots.  When I said what I did I was just trying to support my thinking on why we needed another stake in North Ga.   From what I am hearing it wouldnt be starting another class from the ASA because hunter doesnt shoot from the same stake as K45 and Open like the North Ga clubs.  As far as helping out I would be more than glad to help if I am not working.  To the guys and gals that put on these shoots THANK YOU for all the work you do so we can have a place to shoot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 5, 2012)

What's a score card?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not trying to start a ruckus here, just throwing another option out there. Not that it matters though. 
To me it seems to be more important to have the shorter stakes for the people that cant shoot the longer yardages. Theres a lot of classes that shoot 40 yds. ( hunter, ladies open, open c, super seniors) Id add the red stake and put all the open shooters on the white stake. You can still run a few targets on out to 47 or so, and with fewer complaints. I bet you'd have more shooters in the money class too. The trophy shooters could measure their score against the money shooters and judge when to move up. Same number of stakes just a different way of going about it.


----------



## Davidj8508 (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought the shoot was great just the way it was. I like shooting longer shots. All the guys I shoot with are in the hunter class and I'm in the novice. I can shoot from the white stakes just as good as I can from the blue ones. I can't wait til I move up to hunter. More of a challenge.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 5, 2012)

i'll just put in my .02 here...it really doesn't matter if you add another stake for the seniors, of which i am one, because the same shooters are still going to win.  so why cause the club extra work???  the top dogs that win their classes week in and week out, and won't move to a more competitive class, are still gonna whomp ya. so just go there and shoot your best and try to have a little fun and camaraderie...hey maybe some of the top dogs have other things to do, and you can pick up another $5 2nd place plague, lol!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 6, 2012)

reading this makes me glad I went trad!


----------

